# average bearded dragon weight and size ?



## xxclioxx (May 24, 2010)

hi just wondering what size and weight their bearded dragons are? Our bearded dragon was a slow starter and she is 18 months old weighs 230g and is 14.5"
and she has never shed on her back.
just seeing how behind she is thanks


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

I have a female who is 20" long, almost 2 1/2 years old and weighs 613g

Have another female who is approximately 7 months, around 9" long (due to missing part of tail) and she weighs 356g 

Also have a baby (around 3 months old) about 5" long (again due to missing tail) and she has just got to around 90g

EDIT: Just weighed my baby and s/he is exactly 86.5g


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

She sounds a little on the small size.

Loki is 18" long, 15 months old and weighs 395g


----------



## xxclioxx (May 24, 2010)

yeah thinking she is quite small, what size vivs are yours housed in ?


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

My 2 eldest are in a Viv Exotic EX55 and my youngest is currently in a Viv Exotic LX36


----------



## xxclioxx (May 24, 2010)

shes in a 3ft atm and getting a 5ft soon has she still got time to grow ??


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Length wise i doubt it but can always put on weight.

Do you have a picture of her? She could just be a small beardie which is nothing to worry about.


----------



## xxclioxx (May 24, 2010)

just taken


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Looking at her she seems fine. I would say she is closer to the 15" mark as in the pics shes turning her head and her tail has a slight kink in it.

Other than that, she looks perfectly fine and a gorgeous beardie too : victory:


----------



## xxclioxx (May 24, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## shaz179 (Nov 14, 2009)

She got lush colour to her. Shedding on her tail by the looks. Do they normally shed in one piece or do they do a bit at a time


----------



## xxclioxx (May 24, 2010)

mine does abit at a time, thanks shes quite dull i'll get some more pictures when shes finished shedding


----------



## soul_girl (Mar 25, 2009)

My male is 353g and 17" but hes got part of his tail missing, he was only 185g when I rescued him, hes done well to put weight on but hasnt increased in the last year.

My female is 375g and 19" and shes on a see food diet at the moment, as she laid 2 lots of eggs in 2 months so think shes making up for that.

Also I rescued another male and recently rehomed him and he was 519g and 21".


----------

